# Arcanis: The Spear of the Lohgin



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 18, 2003)

_Background_

Four days ago, your group was in the Duchy of Tralia at the court of Duke Victor val'Holryn. That morning, a group of travellers arrived bearing news of Ashvan, a small town near the northern border. The town had been struck by a sudden plague, and warnings had been posted on all trails leading into town. The travellers did not wish to enter the town itself, but instead skirted around it and made for Tralia. They encountered no other travellers or guards or officials on the roads, and fear that the town has been hard hit.

Sensing the need for action, the Duke immediately organized a group to investigate the status of the town, and lend aid if needed. Fearing that military action on the border might agitate the forces of Canceri, he instead selected a small group of loyal agents.

Cadwyn, of the Order of the Blade, and Lord Gideon de Angeles, Church of Hurrian, have both been in the Duke's service for some time and have faced similar dangers together. They were chosen because of their connections with the Church, should there prove to be some sort of menace which needs combatting.

Solonir Kel'Alar is newly arrived to the Duke's services, dispatched by the Elders of Vastwood. Certain elves of Vastwood had dealings with Cadwyn and other Duke's men before, and have come to the conclusion that Milandir may make an honorable ally. Solonir is present in court as an envoy and gesture of goodwill; he was selected for this assignment because of his divination skills, and perhaps so that the elorii can see how the people of Milandir fare under their rulers.

The druid known as Visha is a new arrival at court, and an unusual member of the group. Many people in Tralia shun or ignore him because he is dark-kin, tainted with the blood of evil outsiders. But the Duke firmly believes in the equality espoused by Milandir philosophers, and that deeds speak better of a person than appearance or breeding. He was called both for his healing skills, and to determine if the plague was natural in origin. His own motives for agreeing seem inscrutible for now.

_On the ouskirts of Ashvan_

All of you were given light warhorses to aid your travel. The trip was uneventful, you saw few people on the road. News of the plague in Ashvan had spread to the farms and inns along the way. Many people were wary of travellers, and few had any information to give you.

It is now mid-morning of the fourth day of travel, and you are no more than a mile or two from the town. The terrain is lightly wooded fields and hills. It is the middle of summer, and the days have been increasingly hot, especially this far from the gulf coast.

As you take a bend around a hill, you see a group of a dozen or so people standing off the road, several hundred yards away from you. Most of them appear to be dressed in black robes and cloaks, and they are standing around a large stone pit. Thick black smoke rises from the pit, and the smell of burning flesh wafts through the air. Near the pit is someone facing the crowd- an old man dressed in ragged clothes, and leaning on a staff for support. He appears to be addressing them in some manner, but is too far away to make out any words.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2003)

"Hale and well met!" Gideon said, "How goes this day for you?" The knight was resplendent in his black clothing under shiny chainmail. His 2 tone hair reflecting the clothing tones. black hair underneath and a shock of silver/white on top. He led the horse he was riding toward the people at the fire pit having no fear of subcomming to a plague.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 18, 2003)

"He is a fool." Visha hisses loudly in a harsh whisper as Gideon approaches the pit. "He is far too open to people who are suspicious... and those in a town beridden by plague tend to be more suspicious than most."

The druid draws his dark cloak around him, hiding as much of his skin from the sunlight as possible.  He takes in a quick breath of the air, then coughs lightly. "If my senses are what I believe them to be," He says, "they are burning the dead who were infected with the plague, to avoid being infected."

He stares at Cadwyn and and Solonir in turn, before breaking the silence once more.

"Well?" He asks, his voice cold and hard. "Aren't you going to greet the people, as well?  Or do you fear the plague, as those we have met on our journey have?..."

He then turns and regards the horse he had been given, which he had been leading at a mild distance for some time. "At least I won't have trouble feeding Apropos, for now." He says bemusedly, his mouth forming a cruel smile. "This horse will do nicely, assuming it doesn't come under the influence of the plague..."


----------



## Zerth (Jun 18, 2003)

Behind Gideon was an elven warrior dressed in dark red silk tunic. He was carrying a finely crafted elegant longsword and a sturdy bow, which was obviously not made for just hunting game. His jet-black hair was tied to a ponytail. He gazed ahead and thought, _I see they are already burning their dead, matters must be grave indeed._

Solonir stared briefly at Visha, clearly not amused by the harsh words and then followed his knight companion towards the cloaked man near the smoking pit. The elorii need not to fear any common diseases although there are still many magical ones that could affect them. There was no knowledge yet about the nature of this particular plague, but still Solonir approached without hesitation. At first he would let the knight do the talking.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 19, 2003)

Visha shakes his head.

"You find my words harsh, elf?" Visha smiles cruelly. "You had best get used to it... we are going to be working together in the finding of the nature of this plague, so you had best adjust..."

Visha then sighs, a tired sigh, then follows after Solonir.

"I will regret ever coming to this place." He says, shaking his head.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 19, 2003)

Cadwyn looks around at the busy people.

"Greetings gentle people."

Turning to Gideon.

"Hail good sir. It's a fine day. A fine day indeed. The sun is shining on our backs. As long as there is the sun there is the gold light of honor and courage."

Looking at the place he muses to himself;

_Perhaps a little levity might help the poor mood around here. I hate to see people suffer for  something that they have not earned. _ 

 

_But it might be best if you don't let yourself get carried away. We have a task here, and that is of utmost importance._ 

"Do you think we might set about finding out what's happening here?"


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 19, 2003)

As your group approaches, you begin to make out more details. The old man is badly scarred, almost to the point of deformity. He has lost the majority of both his yellowed teeth and his stringy, grey hair. His voice is strong, however, like a man twenty years younger, and his sermon seems to captivate his listeners.

_"What good are the riches of the world? What use are friends, family, neighbors? These and much more have been swept from you in a matter of days! Learn from this, people of Ashvan, and prepare yourselves for the next world! You are powerless to save yourselves!"_

The old man sees your group and gazes at you for a moment, a manic grin on his withered face. Other people in the crowd glance back as well.

_"Here is a fine example! Noble and mighty warriors, no doubt fresh from some plush estate! But what will their goods do for them in the face of death? How long can their armor and weapons truly protect them? Trust me, good people, their fates will be the same as the rest of us. They will become naught but bones. All are equal in the eyes of Lord Neroth!"_

With this, the priest begins to cackle madly. Some of the crowd watch him, others look curiously at your band. A few shuffle their feet uncomfortably, as if they wish they were somewhere else.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 19, 2003)

_This man is obviously stirring up unwarranted trouble. _ 

Whispers to Gideon:

"What do you know of this Lord Neroth? It sounds like some sort of deity or possibly a rival to the Duke."

OOC: I use Still Mind just in case the scarred old man is  some sort of mind reader.

Have I ever seen him or heard of him before? The old man or Lord Neroth?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

Gideon dismounts and walks up to the group.
"Armor and shield will only take us so far. That is correct, But faith and the Gods will shield our souls until the next life. All of this is but a test in the long run. I say we learn to Rejoice in the fact that thier suffering is done for now. Life is not to be wasted nor is it to be spent living in fear of death. Is it not true that we will all return to another life and another destiny?"

He will reach for the hand of one of the mourners and say, "Can you not feel the touch of the storm god? Hurrian has sent us as a cleansing rain to aid in the recovery from this disease, Duke Victor val'Holryn has sent us in hopes that we may determine what the cause of this plague is and stop it from spreading. As for this Lord Neroth, I have never heard of him before and do not wish to put my trust or faith in one who has not proven that they can help us"

"As my companion Cadwyn has mentioned we are seeking knowledge about this illness let us step away from this funerial pit and discuss what is happening."

OOC: I hope I read this correctly. The majority of the people of this land believe in reincarnation correct?


----------



## Zerth (Jun 19, 2003)

Solonir was starting to loose his temper. His intention was to let Gideon speak, but he was already slightly irritated by Visha and he liked the words of this old man even less. The blood of the Kelekene was boiling inside him as he rode forward and spoke in loud voice: "I see the vultures of Neroth have already arrived. Never too early for your kind, is it? Never enough victims for the god of death and disease?"

Solonir dismounted and adressed the ragged man again "I am Solonir Kel'Alar, sent by the Duke Victor val'Holryn himself to find out what is happening here." Solonir gazed right into the old man's eyes and continued "I do not fear your words old man. If you know something about this plague, speak up, or else be quiet! These good people don't need any more your dark omens poisoning their minds!"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 19, 2003)

"If we are to die," Visha says loudly, joining the other three, "then we shall... and in the end, all die.  It is the natural way of things."

"However, some things are less natural than others... this plague, for instance.  Surely it has an origin here, somewhere?  Though I know not whether it is natural or not, I have an impression of a suspicion that it is not... and a preacher of death?  Perhaps _you_ are the source of the plague..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

"Please Visha, He is allowed to follow whatever faith he chooses." Gideon adresses the crowd again his holy symbol of Hurrian sparkeling in the light. "Good people, There are better ways to live this day. I promise you that Hurrian will wash this plague away soon enough. But if you choose to follow the old priest than you have no one to blame for your demise, for negitive thoughts bring ill omens and dark times."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 19, 2003)

"I said nothing of his faith." Visha says, scowling. "I merely find it interesting that such a preacher is here..."

He pauses while Gideon speaks to the crowd, scowling at the mention of Hurrian, but the scowl quickly turns into a mischevious smile when Gideon speaks of the 'ill omens' listening to the preacher will bring.

"Yes, always placing your faith in the gods... well, as you said, men can place their faith in whatever gods they choose... are you done preaching now?  Or would you like to continue telling them that listening to the old man will only bring them death?... sounds like you are a hypocrite, Gideon..."

He smiles cruelly, then backs away slightly from the rest of the group, anticipating some form of retribution.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

Gideon scowls at the druid and then says, "It would appear that I have been repremanded by Visha. Will wonders never cease?" He walks over to the druid and says, "I don't understand why you are with us other than to fulfil the need for someone of your 'Ilk' within the party. But please do not disrespect myself or anyone else in the Duke's garrison in front of the Duke's people. I am Trying to lift thier spirits not have them crushed lower."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 19, 2003)

"Please gentle people. Calm your troubled souls. There is an old saying of the Order; as the fly walks on the wall, so goes the bread.

"We are here to seek an end to this plague. That is of utmost importance. That is the _ only thing_ that matters at this point. 

"Good sir, your words while, good intentioned, have an ill effect on this populace.  It does nothing to create oneness with peace but brings about a pile of broken bricks where upon a castle had once been built.

"If you have real knowledge of this plague, then perhaps it would raise the sun on the field."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *"Please gentle people. Calm your troubled souls. There is an old saying of the Order; as the fly walks on the wall, so goes the bread.
> 
> "We are here to seek an end to this plague. That is of utmost importance. That is the  only thing that matters at this point.
> 
> ...




OOC: What?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 20, 2003)

"Cadwyn, Cadwyn... we have a way with words, don't we?" Visha asks venomously. "Perhaps you should word yourself so that the lowly commoners of the world can understand your higher ideals." His voice is heavy with sarcasm. "Or are they not worth your time?"

"However, your opinion on the plague is mine, as well... we must find it's source, and destroy it.  The sooner, the better."

Good post, blockader7.  I liked the sayings you used to replace more common phrases.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 20, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: What? *




OOC: 
Just trying out some roleplaying ideas.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 20, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"Cadwyn, Cadwyn... we have a way with words, don't we?" Visha asks venomously. "Perhaps you should word yourself so that the lowly commoners of the world can understand your higher ideals." His voice is heavy with sarcasm. "Or are they not worth your time?"
> 
> "However, your opinion on the plague is mine, as well... we must find it's source, and destroy it.  The sooner, the better."
> 
> Good post, blockader7.  I liked the sayings you used to replace more common phrases. *




OOC: Thanks. 

IC:

"These good people are not gnats to be swatted away by the horse's tail. We all seek to put an end to this plague good sir."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Gideon_
> *Gideon scowls at the druid and then says, "It would appear that I have been repremanded by Visha. Will wonders never cease?" He walks over to the druid and says, "I don't understand why you are with us other than to fulfil the need for someone of your 'Ilk' within the party. But please do not disrespect myself or anyone else in the Duke's garrison in front of the Duke's people. I am Trying to lift thier spirits not have them crushed lower." *




"I am with you," Visha says venomously, "because I was summoned by the Duke.  This is as pleasant for me as it is for you, Gideon." He spits out the name as though it were dust in his mouth. "Being around your kind is like living by a beehive.  Always buzzing, always busy, a constant irritation... but all that noise is, in the end, for nothing of substance."

He laughs at the idea of trying to lift the spirits of the villagers. "And you were doing a fair job, as well... preaching about how one of their ilk is only bringing the community down and bringing death to their doors ever sooner.  Oh, _excellent_ job, Gideon."

"As for not showing disrespect... oh, very well." Visha says. "After all, who should not show respect to a holy warrior such as thyself?" He bows low, and the entire action drips with sarcasm. "How _honored_ I am to be in the presence of the Duke's chosen, a _holy_ warrior of Hurrian."

Visha sneers at Gideon, his eyes narrowing.  When he speaks, his voice is low enough that only Gideon can hear, and harsh, but deadly serious.

"Listen to me now, and listen very carefully... if you lead, I will follow... I am not a leader, and I will not pretend that I am.  If you tell me now, that you will lead this pathetic little group in finding the source of the plague, and will not stop in destroying that source, _no matter what it is_, then I will take my place and show no further disrespect... in public, or when it would matter to your puny little ego.  However, should you hestitate now, for _one instant_, on giving me your _oath_ that you will do this thing and lead this group, then I will decide that your puny little complaints are not worth my time.  I will cooperate with you in finding the source, yes, but beyond that, you should expect little help from me.  But I want your decision - nay, your _oath_ - *now*."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 20, 2003)

Gideon looks at Visha with a shocked expression. "Unlike you. I have devoted my whole life to the caretaking of the peoples of this land. We are not so different Visha, You seek to heal the land itself, and I seek to protect the people and the land both. As for my oath, I gave it to my Duke and Just now these villagers. What makes you think for one moment that I would not give it to you?' Gideon Stands tall and Proud. He takes his holy symbol off and puts it in his right hand. He than takes Visha's right hand with the holy symbol in thier palms he stares directly into Visha's eyes and says, "I swear on the raging storm, the calm winds, the sacred skyfire and my immortal soul that I will lead this group and find the cause of this plague. Then I will destroy whatever is causing the world and the people to suffer from this disease." He holds onto Visha's hand until the Druid says something. He never squeases or tries in any way to "one up" the druid.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 20, 2003)

"I accept your oath, warrior." Visha says quietly. "And I will follow you until this deed is done."

He removes his hand from Gideon's grasp, and though he is rough in retracting his grip, he is careful to not let the holy symbol fall.

"However, I do not seek to heal the land... and do not presume that I do.  My motives are not for you, nor any other to know - never forget that."

Visha sneers at Gideon one last time, then walks to where Cadwyn and Solonir stand.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 20, 2003)

Upon witnessing the end of the discussion, the old priest laughs loudly. "Well done, heros! Such a show of solidarity- I can already see faith returning to these people!"

He pauses, then shakes his head almost sadly. "The plague may be departing, they say. But what could such a reprive be, other than a brief lull in a life filled with hardship and pain? One must focus on attaining peace in the next life, for there is none to be had here."

"As for your quest, you ask details of the wrong person, for I have only just arrived in this town. Healers and surgeons too follow the sick like carrion birds. Why not I? But for you, seek ye the town itself, for the answers you seek- and your eventual fate!"

He then pulls out a wooden bowl from his robes. "Or perhaps you think a small offering would stave off the inevitable? Even the gods take bribes!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 20, 2003)

Gideon mounts his horse and trots to the priest's side. "Well then, Never let it be said Gideon De Angeles never took pity on the gods." and drops a silver piece in the bowl then heads for the town.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 20, 2003)

The priests speech snaps Solonir back to his senses and he manages gradually to calm down. He gives the priest one final stare and then walks back to his horse and rides after Gideon. He turns to others as they ride on and speaks "I hate to say this, but that old priest had some wisdom in his words. We shouldn't spend so time bickering with each other and rather concentrate on our task. I have a feeling, that we are going to need contributions from each and everyone of us if we are to succeed."

The elf pauses for a while and continues "And I am sorry for losing my temper. Acting like that won't help us at all."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 20, 2003)

"Don't be so hard on yourself Solonir. We all make mistakes. I for one got very holier than though back there with the old priest. I'll have to do pennance for that." He continues to ride but slows enough to match speed with Visha. "I appologise and you are correct. I did get a bit out of hand back there. Thank you for watching my back, as it were." Before Visha can respond Gideon urges his mount forward. "Cadwyn, How far is the village from us do you think?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 20, 2003)

Visha nods silently in accordance with Gideon's words, as well as Solonir's.

However, before Cadwyn can reply to Gideon's question, Visha breaks in.

"I hope your foolishness has taught you a lesson, warrior." He says acidly. "Hopefully this encounter has put some sense into your head." He then looks to Solonir. "And yours, as well."

He continues walking, leading his horse.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 21, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"Don't be so hard on yourself Solonir. We all make mistakes. I for one got very holier than though back there with the old priest. I'll have to do pennance for that." He continues to ride but slows enough to match speed with Visha. "I appologise and you are correct. I did get a bit out of hand back there. Thank you for watching my back, as it were." Before Visha can respond Gideon urges his mount forward. "Cadwyn, How far is the village from us do you think?" *




"I am not like the ants who march on the cook's sink, who have left a trail for all ants to follow. Perhaps the clouds can draw the line for us."

He says as drops in two gold in the old man's offering plate, scanning the horizon to see if the town is in view.

"Perhaps the Duke gave you a map?"


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 21, 2003)

(OOC the group was given directions to Ashvan; you estimate that it is a couple of miles down this road)

Your band commences their journey to the hamlet of Ashvan. As you go on, you begin to encounter an occasional farmer in the field, or house by the side of the road. Some of these structures are deserted, others have inhabitants going about their daily business. Things seem more or less normal in the countryside, if eerily quiet.

After another hour or so of travel, you come to a sign reading "Ashvan", and underneath that, "Lohgin Manor". You see a cluster of roofs down the road- the town is larger than you expected, with perhaps a hundred buildings. You would estimate that 300-400 people live here, or did at one time.

Proceeding into town, you see signs that they are beginning to recover from the plague. There is some traffic in the streets, though many people wear mourning colors. You can occasionally spy houses boarded up and painted with red "X"s, but there are no bodies in the street or obviously ill people about. Some merchants stand at their booths, and children play in the streets, although everyone has a quiet, subdued manner about them. Your group is greeted by looks from those you pass- some hopeful, some cautious, most just curious. The people of Ashvan seem to have weathered the worst of things.

After a couple of blocks, it seems appropriate to stop and get the an idea of the lay of things. There is an inn on your right, the "Ashvan Hostel". Across from it is a sign advertising an apothecary's shop. A few blocks further down the road, you can make a large, two-story house set back from the road- presumably this is the "Lohgin Manor" mentioned on the sign. On the other side of town, to the northwest, you can see a small belltower that probably signifies a chapel.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 21, 2003)

"As the book opens, another page is turned and there is the place where we all come to rest and to meet the ones who breathed life into the clay.

"There should be some knowledge of those who seek the ones who breathes life into the clay to the weakness that breaks the clay apart, returning it to the ground without the life that was once breathed into it.

"Those seekers would gather there."

As he points to the bell tower.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 21, 2003)

(OOC: Blockader7 That's so good. I love the way he talks!)

Gideon stops in front of the hostel. "Well it's been a bit of a ride and I'm not used to land travel, What say we get some food and information at the Inn?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 21, 2003)

"If you must rest and eat, Gideon, then do as such." Visha says irritably. "I will seek the information we require... though I presume at least one of you will want to acccompany me."

He smiles. "Though I highly suspect that none of you will appreciate my ways of attaining information... fear is a useful tool, after all."

Just as a side note, concerning my animal companion, I'm assuming that I left him out in the countryside for now?


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 21, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *(OOC: Blockader7 That's so good. I love the way he talks!)
> 
> Gideon stops in front of the hostel. "Well it's been a bit of a ride and I'm not used to land travel, What say we get some food and information at the Inn?" *




OOC: Thanks Argent. It isn't easy though. 

IC: 

"As the bird flies, it too must come to it's perch."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 22, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"If you must rest and eat, Gideon, then do as such." Visha says irritably. "I will seek the information we require... though I presume at least one of you will want to acccompany me."
> 
> He smiles. "Though I highly suspect that none of you will appreciate my ways of attaining information... fear is a useful tool, after all."
> 
> Just as a side note, concerning my animal companion, I'm assuming that I left him out in the countryside for now? *




"There are times that fear is appropriate. Now is not one of those times. Lets see what we can find out with just speaking with the people of the village." Gideon's black eyes scan the villagers and he walks up to a man and asks, "Good sir, What can you tell me about the illness that sweapt through your town?"


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 22, 2003)

Whispers to Gideon:

"We might find that out at their local church."

And points at the tower.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 22, 2003)

(OOC I assume the bird stayed out of town, I'm sure it can fend for itself in the wilderness quite well. Hopefully it won't go after too much livestock...)

The man stops and looks at Gideon. "Well, it came suddenly, about a week ago. No one ever saw a sickness like this one- the skin grew boils and rotted on the bone, and fever struck down even the strongest man. Those who were infected almost always died within a day or two. I know of none who survived. The priests helped those they could, but they were unable to save them.

"Whatever it was, it seems to have burnt itself out- the last victim died a couple of days ago, and no new cases have been reported. Close to a hundred died during the time. This includes the knight-protector, Sir Lohgin, and most of his men. They were the hardest hit, many folk think that the plague began with them. But they have not travelled recently, so none knows how they could have been infected in the first place."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 22, 2003)

"Thank you kind sir. We have been sent by the Duke to see if we can find the cause of this disease. We are in your debt." Gideon says. Returning to the group he says "Visha's idea has merrit after all. Why don't Visha and Cadwyn go to the priests and Solonir and I will see out the Knight-Protector's home?"


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 22, 2003)

"So the oxen draws the cart. Perhaps to return at the place they started, waiting for the freight."

And with that saaid Cadwyn nods and heads over to the local church.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 23, 2003)

"This is not entirely what I had in mind, warrior," Visha says, "but I will do as you direct, though I despise priests..."

With that, the druid draws up his cloak, and walks after Cadwyn.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 23, 2003)

Gideon Walks toward the home of the Lord-Protector and says to Solonir,"I hope I haven't started trouble by asking Visha to speak to the priests."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 23, 2003)

_Cadwyn/Visha: The Chapel of Illir_

A brisk walk of a few minutes brings you to the chapel, located on the northwest edge of town. The area you pass through on the way is mostly residential; severeal more of the houses have been boarded up and abandoned.

The chapel is a small, two-story stone building that would look like a house if not for the belltower. There is a small, well-tended flowerbed out front, but otherwise the churchyard is simple lawn.

The double wooden doors of the chapel stand open. Entering, you can see that there are several locals scattered about the church. Most pray at small shrines in wall niches. Two or three are speaking with the two priests here, identified by their white robes with the symbol of Illir (the sun within a laurel wreath) on the robe breast.

Most of the people stop what they are doing and look up as you enter. Some cast suspicious glances in Visha's direction. The older of the two priests (probably in his mid-thirties) breaks away from his conversation and approaches you.

"Gentlemen," he nods, somewhat nervously. "I am Brother Albert, the head priest here. What can I do for you?"


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 23, 2003)

_Gideon/Solnir: Lohgin Manor_

Definately the best house in town, Lohgin Manor has a distinct U-shape around a small garden area in the rear. It is built mostly of stone with wood supports and decor. With two ample stories it definately stands above most of the other structures in town.

A single guard stands on the path to the house, halfway between the road and the manor. He carries a spear and wears chainmail with a taberd displaying the crest of a mounted knight weilding a spear. He looks tired, but straightens up and regards you as you approach.

"Strangers," he says. "You must not approach further. This house is unclean. None dwell in it now."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 23, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *Cadwyn/Visha: The Chapel of Illir
> 
> A brisk walk of a few minutes brings you to the chapel, located on the northwest edge of town. The area you pass through on the way is mostly residential; severeal more of the houses have been boarded up and abandoned.
> 
> ...




"Greetings to you good sir.  We were sent by the Duke to seek information so that we may stop the plague that once withered this grand city, and has since moved on. He seeks to end the spread of the plague that has gone beyond this grand town.

"What can you tell us about the plague?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 23, 2003)

"Greetings noble guardian. I am Lord Gideon De Angeles knight of Hurrian and servent to Duke Victor val'Holryn. My companion is Solonir. We have been sent to investigate the illness and see what can be done to cleans it from this area. What can you tell us of the history of the illness?"


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 24, 2003)

_Cadwyn/Visha: The Chapel of Illir_

Brother Albert shakes his head sadly. "It is a great tragedy. I have never seen a contagion so bad, so many dead in a few days... What healing magics we have were unable to prevent it, although the local apothecary did have some herbs that staved off the worst of the effects- for a time. All those infected still died eventually. We thank Illir that he saw fit to end it before all were taken."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 24, 2003)

_Gideon/Solnir: Lohgin Manor_

The guard's face becomes grim. "It came on us suddenly- the first reported case were right here in the Manor. Sir Lohgin was stricken early in the first day, and he did not survive to the next dawn. Many of his men were taken as well.

"We do not know what caused it. Some say that it was brought here by a traveller, or infected animals. Others feel that witchcraft was involved. Some of the older men are veterans of the war with Canceri, and they whisper that they saw similar things during their campaign there. Most of them do not like to talk about the war, so there may be something to what they say."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Brother Albert_
> *Brother Albert shakes his head sadly. "It is a great tragedy. I have never seen a contagion so bad, so many dead in a few days... What healing magics we have were unable to prevent it, although the local apothecary did have some herbs that staved off the worst of the effects- for a time. All those infected still died eventually. We thank Illir that he saw fit to end it before all were taken." *




Visha nods as the priest speaks.

"Hmm... you mentioned herbs.  I would like to see what you used, if you don't mind... also, do you have a list of the symptoms of this disease, in it's various stages?  And you say that magical healing did not affect it... was the disease unnatural in nature, or did you not look?  Who was the first afflicted, and when and where did he begin showing symptoms of having the illness?"


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 25, 2003)

"Were there any suspicious circumstances at the time when the plague started?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 25, 2003)

"Please sir. We need all the details you can muster. My faith provides me a shield against disease. Mahaps I should enter the building and see what I can." Gideon remarks. _Solonir is so quiet._he thinks to himself.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 25, 2003)

_Gideon/Solonir: Lohgin Manor_

"I wish I could tell you more, but we have very little information. You may wish to speak with those who tended the patients, such as Brother Albert in the chapel."

The guard looks uncomfortable at mention of entering the mansion. "I've been ordered not to let anyone in. If you want to go inside, you'll have to speak with Master Brecht. He's sort of organizing things now that Sir Lohgin has passed away."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 25, 2003)

_Visha/Cadwyn: The Chapel of Illir_

Brother Albert motions you to a side table, where a small bowl of blue bulb roots sits. They give off a pungent odor, similar to garlic.

"We received these from Marian, who runs the apothecary shop. She also acts as town midwife. She called it 'blueroot'. It wasn't actually able to cure the plague, but it did temporarily stabilize those who were in the early stages of infection. Alas, it only added another day or two to their lives in most cases: the disease rapidly progessed to a point where the blueroot had not effect."

Visha recognizes the plant, although he was unaware that it grew in this area. [Game Effects: If taken when the symptoms of a disease first appear, blueroot holds of the effects of the disease for one day only, regardless of how many treatments are given. Any damage already taken from the disease remains in place during the lull period.]

Brother Albert continues, "As far as we know, the first to catch the disease appeared among Sir Lohgin's men. There's some confusion as to who exactly was first. Sir Lohgin came to us early one morning about a week ago and said that several of his men, who had seemed unwell the previous evening, were now deathly ill with some plague he had not seen. He himself got sick later that day. I can't think of any actions to which the start of the plague could be traced- there were no strangers in town, or other mysterious events, and none of the guards had been travelling recently."

"As for the symptoms: it began as a normal fever, nausea and chills followed by weakness and a burning sensation. After several hours the patient begins to develop large boils all about the body- some of them even growing together into patches. By the end of the first day, the boils have collapsed and begun to drain into the body, and the flesh they sat on begins to rot away with infection. Depending on the strength and health of the person, they would last another twelve to twenty-four hours before literally wasting away."

"The disease was not magical, so far as we could tell. What few healing spells we have are for flesh wounds and minor injuries, not crises such as this. We sent for more experienced help, but we are a remote village, and word doubtless took some time to reach you. Now that you are here, things seems to be slowing down. But it is still glad that you are here as an official presence- without Sir Lohgin's garrison, we are open prey to bandits, raiding bands from Canceri, all sorts of other dangers."

Brother Albert pauses for a moment, then says "I actually have a theory about the disease. I think that only certain people were susceptible to it- something in their blood, perhaps, or a peculiar alignment of humors. I think this is why it came so quickly, and left just as suddenly once it ran out of victims. What this condition that protected the survivors is, I could not say. But I hope that this is the case, and that we will not see this plague again."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Brother Albert_
> *"As far as we know, the first to catch the disease appeared among Sir Lohgin's men. There's some confusion as to who exactly was first. Sir Lohgin came to us early one morning about a week ago and said that several of his men, who had seemed unwell the previous evening, were now deathly ill with some plague he had not seen. He himself got sick later that day. I can't think of any actions to which the start of the plague could be traced- there were no strangers in town, or other mysterious events, and none of the guards had been travelling recently."*




"Have any of those who were with Sir Lohgin around the time that the plague began to spread survive?"



> *"As for the symptoms: it began as a normal fever, nausea and chills followed by weakness and a burning sensation. After several hours the patient begins to develop large boils all about the body- some of them even growing together into patches. By the end of the first day, the boils have collapsed and begun to drain into the body, and the flesh they sat on begins to rot away with infection. Depending on the strength and health of the person, they would last another twelve to twenty-four hours before literally wasting away."*




"Hmm... that's very strange."

Visha ponders the symptoms for a moment, trying to determine if he's heard anything of any disease that was vaguely similar to what the priest is describing.



> *"The disease was not magical, so far as we could tell. What few healing spells we have are for flesh wounds and minor injuries, not crises such as this. We sent for more experienced help, but we are a remote village, and word doubtless took some time to reach you."*




"Doubtless." Visha says, shaking his head.

"The fact that is was non-magical surprises me... you wouldn't happen to have one of the inflicted yet living, would you?  I would like to have a look at the symptoms myself, and perhaps test the disease with a few spells at my disposal..."



> *"Now that you are here, things seems to be slowing down. But it is still glad that you are here as an official presence- without Sir Lohgin's garrison, we are open prey to bandits, raiding bands from Canceri, all sorts of other dangers."*




"We are not here to serve as a makeshift police or military force." Visha says sharply. "We are here to determine the cause of the plague, as well as to determine whether or not it will strike again."



> *"I actually have a theory about the disease. I think that only certain people were susceptible to it- something in their blood, perhaps, or a peculiar alignment of humors. I think this is why it came so quickly, and left just as suddenly once it ran out of victims. What this condition that protected the survivors is, I could not say. But I hope that this is the case, and that we will not see this plague again." *




"That is an interesting hypothesis." Visha says, nodding. "Hmm... do you keep records on the people of your village?  I would like to look through them, if you do, to search for something common among the survivors."

The druid sighs. "Always it comes back to the blood." He says quietly. "You can never escape that which gives you life..."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 25, 2003)

_Visha/Cadwyn: The Chapel of Illir_

Brother Albert's reply: "All infected with the disease are dead by now. Not all of Sir Lohgin's men were infected, a few survive... and continue their duties. Though none remain in the manor for fear of contagion. I believe they're being boarded at the Hostel or at the guildhall.

"Our records are kept here at the church, but they are simple. Merely listings of births, weddings, and deaths. I don't see how they could be of any help, but you are welcome to look at them if you like."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Brother Albert_
> *"Our records are kept here at the church, but they are simple. Merely listings of births, weddings, and deaths. I don't see how they could be of any help, but you are welcome to look at them if you like." *




"That could be very useful." Visha says.

He smiles. "Ah, then allow me to englighten you, dear priest... you mentioned your hypothesis, that the disease could have been related to bloodline.  If that is the case, then it should show itself at some point in the family's histories."

He turns to Cadwyn. "I believe that, other than looking through the records, we are done here... you can go about your business now.  I will remain here and search the records."

He then turns to Brother Albert. "I am hoping that the death records will include the recent deaths from the plague... if that is true, then please, lead me to the records... I will require light, and silence - I hope that you can provide those..."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 25, 2003)

"Hmmmm... perhaps when the only bear emerges, we should see the cave he emerges from to be certain it's safe for the other animals who might sleep there after the bear hgas been recieved by the ground. "


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 25, 2003)

Gideon mused a moment and said, "Well prehaps we shall hold off on this until further exploration has been done outside of the house. How many of the Garrison have survived?"


----------



## Zerth (Jun 25, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Gideon mused a moment and said, "Well prehaps we shall hold off on this until further exploration has been done outside of the house. How many of the Garrison have survived?" *




Solonir breaks his long silence and turns to Gideon: "Why wait, my friend? You are a holy man, isn't your health shielded by the grace of your god? As for myself", Solonir says now looking at the guard, "I am one of the Elorii. Illness and disease are almost unheard of among my people, because we are creations of the Lost Elemental Lords." Solonir's voice is almost whispering as he mentions the Elorii gods, commonly believed to be dead. Just for a passing moment, his blue eyes look to be burning in icy flames. Then he speaks again: "Everyone of my kin carries a small portion of divine power in their blood, the gift of immortal life. I do not fear this plague and neither does this brave knight", he says pointing at Gideon. "If someone can go in there and walk away unharmed, it is us. Where is this Master Brecht you mentioned, as I would much like to speak with him", Solonir asks the guard.

Then he speaks to Gideon again: "I really think we should go in and investigate as I don't like to leave all the work to Cadwyn and Visha. Who knows, what we might find. Maybe my magic can reveal something unseen by mundane eye?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 26, 2003)

Gideon turns to Solonir and smiles, 
"My friend is correct. I have no fear of illness as Hurrian protects me from such things. Allow us to pass inside please."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 27, 2003)

"I thank you for your time good sir."

Cadwyn says, as he plops five gold into the offering.

Turning to Vishna;

"Perhaps it is time for the birds to flock together again and to see to the bears in their caves."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 27, 2003)

"It is not." Visha says simply.  

He then turns to regard Cadwyn.

"You may return, if you so desire - in fact, I would prefer it.  Go tell the warrior of what we have found thus far.  As I asked the good priest here earlier, I would like to see the records here... and that requires me to be here.  Unless the warrior specifically _requests_ my presence, I will remain here until I have found what I am looking for, or a complete lack thereof."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 27, 2003)

_Cadwyn/Visha: The Chapel of Illir_

Brother Albert nods his farewell to Cadwyn, and then turns to Visha. "I'm sure we can find a suitable place for your studies, sir. This way, please."

Brother Albert leads Visha to the back of the chapel and into a small study cell. He then asks him to wait, returning after a few moments with two large, quatro-sized books.

"These records go back almost 400 years," he explains. "There's indications in the first book of a settlement before the records where started, but we know little about it."

Brother Albert opens the newer book to a mark thirty pages in or so. "The second book only goes this far- my predecessor filled up the first book and began the second one. You'll find that all the recent deaths from the plague will be listed on these last few pages."

Brother Albert then leaves Visha to his work. Meanwhile, Cadwyn leaves the church and heads over toward the manor.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 27, 2003)

_Gideon/Solonir: Lohgin Manor_

The guard thinks for a moment, then resolves himself.

"Very well," he says. "Since I cannot stop you entering, I shall escort you through the house. I would be lax in my duties if I allowed anyone to enter unescorted."

With that, he turns and starts to walk slowly to the front door. 

As Gideon and Solonir prepare to follow, they see Cadwyn coming around the side of the house, obviously having cut through the back yard.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 27, 2003)

Visha sits down with the books, and starts reading.

Visha will trace the lineages of those who died.  He will try to make notes of unusual lineages, and other unusual occurances in family bloodlines.  He will trace them back as far back as possible, and take notes on important events.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 27, 2003)

As Solonir notices the approaching monk he shouts: "Cadwyn, old friend! Me and Lord Gideon are going to investigate this manor, which is where the plague struck first. Do you wish to join us? Where is the druid? Had enough of his _charming_ company already?", Solonir says jokingly with a brief smile.

If Cadwyn decides to follow, Solonir also asks the monk what they found out at the chapel. Solonir will tell Cadwyn what the guard spoke earlier.

Once inside, Solonir will cast _detect magic_ and walk through the first floor. He'll maintain concentration and look closer at any magical auras he might find using spellcraft. He'll do the same when the group enters the second floor, as he has prepared detect magic twice.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 27, 2003)

"Good sir knight, I thank you for your vigilance and your company." Gideon says with a bow and a handshake. 
"Solonir please stop calling me 'Lord' Gideon. It bothers me to be set apart from the people."

As they enter the building Gideon will say a prayer to Hurrian.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 27, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"Solonir please stop calling me 'Lord' Gideon. It bothers me to be set apart from the people."*




"You are all too modest, but I will honor your request", Solonir tells Gideon as they are walking inside.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 28, 2003)

_Visha: The Chapel of Illir_

Going through the records is irritating work. They are not well kept. Organized chronologically, they consist little more of listings of births marriages, and deaths per year. The newer records, by Brother Albert and the two or three priests before him, have at least reserved a page or two per year, and have kept better track of who was related to whom. 

As the records go back further, they become increasingly cramped together and family lines are not traced as well. Looking at the oldest records, Visha sees what Brother Albert meant about the previous settlement- many of the early records are obituaries, presumably indicating that there were existing families here before the records were kept.

One other thing that Visha notices is that, despite the poor organization of the early records, the front few pages of the book had been set aside for records of the Lohgin family, who have evidently served as the town's protectors since the beginning. There are also a number of pages set aside for this in the most recent book, but Brother Albert records that Keld Lohgin (the most recent knight-protector) was the last of the line.

As for family connections with the plague, Visha notes that the plague does seem to have effected related people. He suspects this is because they were living in the same house and exposed to the sickness. He does not see any obvious connections between different families who were afflicted.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 28, 2003)

_Cadwyn, Solonir, Gideon: Lohgin Manor_

At hearing Gideon's words, the guard's face looses its resolve. It seems that he was not really expecting to go inside. Nonetheless, he strides up to the door, removes the tarp, and unlocks the door.

Stepping inside, all of you can smell death and rot. The house has been sealed for several days, and the air is stale and fetid. It is a stark contrast with the decor and furnishings: the house is clean, well-kept, and fitted with antiques and heirlooms befitting a noble family of old lineage. The silence of the house adds to the ominous feel.

You stand in a large foyer. A central staircase leads up, away from the entrance (ie west) to a balcony on the second floor. Past the bottom of the stairs, closed are set in either side on the wall. Doorways are also set in the north and south walls- to the north, you can make out a sitting room of some sort, while the south appears to be the start of a large dining hall.

Solonir casts the first of his detect magic spells. After spending several seconds scanning the area, he finds no magical auras.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 28, 2003)

Zerth said:
			
		

> *As Solonir notices the approaching monk he shouts: "Cadwyn, old friend! Me and Lord Gideon are going to investigate this manor, which is where the plague struck first. Do you wish to join us? Where is the druid? Had enough of his charming company already?", Solonir says jokingly with a brief smile.
> 
> If Cadwyn decides to follow, Solonir also asks the monk what they found out at the chapel. Solonir will tell Cadwyn what the guard spoke earlier.
> 
> Once inside, Solonir will cast detect magic and walk through the first floor. He'll maintain concentration and look closer at any magical auras he might find using spellcraft. He'll do the same when the group enters the second floor, as he has prepared detect magic twice. *




"I'm there as the geese fly together to their resting place in the south as the biting of winter sets."

OOC: And I'm now at paranoid level of alertness, keeping an eye out for whatever dangers may be lurking in the shadows. I have a few levels of alertness; paranoid, extra paranoid, super paranoid, and super extra paranoid, when I'm expecting trouble.

Oh yeah, I ready my nunchuka +1 and a torch.

 

"Perhaps the last rites should be performed for the ones who died in this building?"


----------



## Zerth (Jun 28, 2003)

For a moment Solonir seems to be lost in thought and mutters: "I don't sense anything magical in the first floor."

He turns to others and continues, speaking now in clear voice: "According to what is known so far, I suspect this manor could be the key in solving the mystery of the plague or at least offer some clues to help us. Therefore we should search everywhere and very thoroughly. I suggest we begin with first floor and then continue investigations upstairs."

That said, Solonir walks to the large dining room and begins the search. 

Basically, I'm suggesting the whole group takes 20 in search in every room. Same upstairs, once we get there. This will take a lot of time, but we are not in a hurry. I believe Visha will be occupied with the records quite some time.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 28, 2003)

Zerth said:
			
		

> Basically, I'm suggesting the whole group takes 20 in search in every room. Same upstairs, once we get there. This will take a lot of time, but we are not in a hurry. I believe Visha will be occupied with the records quite some time.




OCC: Good Idea. that should keep us occupied until the druid rears his shaggy head.

"Forgive my ignorance sir but I had forgotten to ask your name. And I can see that this distresses you. If you do not wish to remain than you may leave. I can understand the distress this must cause your soul. We will not harm anything and will only take what may be needed to solve this mystery." Gideon says to the knight.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 29, 2003)

_Cadwyn, Solonir, Gideon- Lohgin Manor_

The guard gives Cadwyn a strange look. "The bodies have all been disposed of- we were not going to let them rot where they lay. Those places where the infection was worst, have been sealed off to prevent anyone else from contracting it."

To Gideon the guard says: "Sir, my name is Gregor, I was one of Sir Lohgin's retainers. While I do not feel it is safe for us to be here, I have already disobeyed orders not to let anyone in. I cannot turn back now."

With Gregor watching nervously, the party begins to search... (OOC details and map forthcoming)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 29, 2003)

"Bah," Visha says when he is finished, disgusted. "There is nothing here.  This is a waste of time."

He rises, stretches slightly, then heads out.  As he passes a priest, he nods to them. "You there, go put away what I was reading.  And tell Brother Albert that, for records to be useful, they must hold information."

With that, Visha leaves, then heads in the direction of the Lohgin manor.

_That is the one place that will hold any truly useful information... or, at least, it will point me in the right direction._


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 29, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OCC: Good Idea. that should keep us occupied until the druid rears his shaggy head.
> 
> "Forgive my ignorance sir but I had forgotten to ask your name. And I can see that this distresses you. If you do not wish to remain than you may leave. I can understand the distress this must cause your soul. We will not harm anything and will only take what may be needed to solve this mystery." Gideon says to the knight. *




Looks at the guard eyeing him, then realises it migh just be his nunchaka.

Puts it away.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 29, 2003)

_Cadwyn, Solonir, Gideon- Lohgin Manor_

Starting with the two smaller bedrooms (which Gregor says belonged to the servants), you go through the first floor room by room.

There is little of interest in the dining hall or sitting room, which appears to have been mainly for receiving guests.

The study contains a desk and chair along with various clutter. There is an ancient suit of armor in the corner, and other old weapons decorating the walls. Over the desk is a portrait of a regal looking young man in antiquated armor and bearing a spear. The painting is ordinary except for the man's eyes- a white nimbus of light seems to emanate from them. Gregor says that the portrait is of Vir Lohgin, founder of the family line.

The desk contains a great deal of records and other papers, some of them very old. Most of these are financial records, the tracking of personnel and properties, and the like. None of the recent papers have anything unusual, and nothing stands out as being connected with the plague. There is no journal or diary or anything of that nature.

The kitchens themselves contain nothing out of the ordinary. However, when looking through one of the pantries Gideon finds the smell of the house to become much worse- to the point of nauseating. Covering his mouth, he looks through some of the boxes until he finds the source- one crate contains a dozen or so dead rats. The rats are dessicated, almost skeletal, and large patches of skin are simply missing, exposing the bone underneath.

In another pantry, Cadwyn discovers a trap door (which I forgot to mark on the map). Gregor says it leads to the cellar.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 30, 2003)

OOC_ I will take 20 to search around the trap door for anything that might be suspicious.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 30, 2003)

Cadwyn finds nothing out of the ordinary near the trapdoor.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 30, 2003)

"Gregor, The first people to come down with the plague, were they in a group recently before that where they may have all been exosed together?" The holy warrior asked while lookin at the picture. 

OOC: Gideon will attempt to move the picture. Is there anything behind it?


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 30, 2003)

Cadwyn walks over to Gideon. 

"I found the trap door to the cellar. It's waiting for us, as the spider leaps from its burrow to its intended prey."


----------



## Zerth (Jun 30, 2003)

Covering his mouth and nose Solonir takes a look at the dead rats Gideon found. _How revolting ...yet interesting._ He turns away face twisted in disgust.

"Looks like you found some more plague-victims", he says to Gideon. "Or maybe even the source. These rats could have brought the plague here. Or maybe...", the elf pauses to think and continues, "maybe someone brought the rats here."

"How come these rats were not disposed of?" Solonir asks Gregor. "When was the last time someone was in the manor before us?"

"Good thing, though, that these rats were found. I believe Visha wants to have a look at them once he gets back", Solonir adds.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 30, 2003)

_Cadwyn, Solonir, Gideon- Lohgin Manor_

(Gideon found nothing behind the painting when he was in the study.)

Gregor thinks for a moment, then says, "Well, of course most of the men lived upstairs in the barracks. Some of the older ones who have families live in their own houses, but everyone is here in the morning for inspection and orders. And we take meals together throughout the day. So there's a lot of mixing, I'm sure most of the victims were in contact with each other and the rest of us at some point."

"As for the rats, I doubt anyone knew that they were here. Once we knew the house was tainted, it was abandoned and no one returned. Of course, by then many of us had already been stricken."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 30, 2003)

Having left the chapel, Visha walks a few blocks to the back of the manor. The back doors are still covered and presumably locked, so he makes his way around the yard to the front.

As he is heading toward the front door, he notices a few townspeople clustered across the street, looking at the building at talking among themselves. He guesses they are wondering about the opening of the house.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 30, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *Cadwyn, Solonir, Gideon- Lohgin Manor
> 
> (Gideon found nothing behind the painting when he was in the study.)
> 
> ...




"Then we'll need to see where the rats came from and who shipped them. It also seems that somebody, possibly an arcane caster of some sort was experimenting on them.

"There may be more  in the cellar."


----------



## Zerth (Jun 30, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *"As for the rats, I doubt anyone knew that they were here. Once we knew the house was tainted, it was abandoned and no one returned.*




Raising his eyebrows Solonir says: "Oh, really... let's have another look at the pantry, then". Solonir raised his shirt collar to cover his mouth and nose and faced the horrible stench one more time.

Solonir looks for any holes or gaps which the rats might have used to enter the pantry. He also examines the crate. Is it undamaged? Any possibility the rats could've crawled inside the crate and died there or has someone placed the dead vermin inside? (Take 10 search in the pantry, using everburning torch as a light source)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 30, 2003)

"Gregor, Did the Lohgin family have any enemies? The painting shows the founder as having a glow around his eyes. Was he a holy man or Magus?" Gideon askes as he moves to the opening to the celler. "Was is just people who were stricken with the plague or were animlas effected as well?"


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 1, 2003)

Solonir: There are signs of of gnawing on the crate- its difficult to say whether they chewed their way out or in. You don't find any ratholes in the pantry, but you'd guess they could probably find a way in and out if they wanted.

Gregor says, "I'm not aware of any enemies- possibly agents from Canceri? The Theocracy usually leaves us be, since we're a stopping point on the road north toward the country. There's been problems with bandits every so often, but they've never really been organized."

"As for light on Vir Lohgin, I'm told that its a traditional way of drawing him. Evidently he was thought to be blessed by the Valnir [OOC celestials] in some way. Perhaps we was given special sight..."


----------



## Zerth (Jul 1, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *"Then we'll need to see where the rats came from and who shipped them. It also seems that somebody, possibly an arcane caster of some sort was experimenting on them.*




"Let's not make too hasty conclusions, Cadwyn", Solonir says after walking back to others, "We can't be certain yet, that there was evil magic involved. The rats might have been just looking for something to eat in the pantry. I'll admit, it is quite strange, that so many of them died in such a small space roughly at the same time, but I'm no expert on animal behavior so we'll have to wait for Visha's opinion."

The elf scratches his forehead. "We do know the rats weren't placed dead in the crate as it is heavily gnawed by small teeth. And if someone wanted to keep the origin of the plague secret, that someone wouldn't have wanted to leave behind obvious evidence." 

Solonir sighs and shakes his head. "But I'm merely assuming things, what we need is more information", he says looking at the trap door Gideon is opening.  



> *"There may be more (rats) in the cellar." *




"True, and we need to get rid of them all", the elf says drawing his sword.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 1, 2003)

"I say we go in and see what's down there. Visha will be here shortly one would hope and we will be united against this problem. Until then I say we expolre the celler." Gideon enters the celler. What does he see?


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 1, 2003)

OOC I use my skill Knowledge: Arcane to see if those patches are the result of experimentaion or if experimentation of any sort took place.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 2, 2003)

Visha waves his hand irritably at the people across the street.

"There is nothing to see here!" He calls to them, his voice an angry hiss. "Leave!"

He then enters the house.

_Hmm... if there are any traces of the plague here, then I would best be cautious.  It would not be in my best interests to catch such a disease..._


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 3, 2003)

Gideon pulls open the trapdoor. The same stench wafts up, stronger than normal, as it was with the crate. A rickety set of wooden stairs lead down into a single, unlit room, probably the size of this southern part of the house. Shining a light down the entrance will reveal old crates and furniture, wine racks, and a large assortment of junk.

Cadwyn: You'd guess that the marks on the rats are consistent with the description Brother Albert gave you of how the plague effected its victims.

Visha, hearing voices from the back of the house, goes through the dining room and into the kitchen. At the back he sees the group clustered around the entrance to one of the pantries. The smell here is even worse than it was up front. A local is also with them- he looks quite apprehensive.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 3, 2003)

"What is that smell?" Visha asks, covering his mouth with the corner of his cloak.

"And what are you doing at a pantry?  Hungry already?" He laughs slightly, cruelly.  He then turns his gaze to the local. "And why are you here?"


----------



## Zerth (Jul 3, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"What is that smell?" Visha asks, covering his mouth with the corner of his cloak.*




"I smell a rat", Solonir says with a slight grin. "And quite literally if I might add." The grin is replaced by a serious look. "We found some dead rats in the other pantry", the elf says pointing at it's direction. "Obviously killed by the plague according to Brother Albert's description about plague-victims Cadwyn told us. Have a closer look at the rats yourself if you wish. Your knowledge about nature's creatures could help us."     

"What about you, dark one? Found any more clues at the temple?"



> *"And what are you doing at a pantry?  Hungry already?" He laughs slightly, cruelly.*




"There seems to be more of this 'cooking' in the cellar", Solonir says as he gets ready to follow Gideon downstairs cursing the the foul stench.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 3, 2003)

"Gods of my ancestors something smells foul. Ah Hello Visha, welcome back. Can you detect if there is anything alive down there with your nature born magics?" Gideon says girding himself for a walk into a morgue of sorts.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 4, 2003)

Cadwyn sticks a clothespin on his nose.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 6, 2003)

Your group descends into the cellar. It is dank and murky; the rotten smell of death is ever-present. The area around the stairs is still fairly functional- there are wine racks, shelves with jarred or dehydrated foods, that sort of thing. Some of the food packages show definite signs of having been chewed by small animals.

As you go further back into the cellar, things start to get more cluttered, and it is obvious that the eastern half of the room is not used much. There is broken and rotted furniture, rusted weapons and armor, and old crates containing who-knows-what. In several places their are metal bands or shackles along the walls; Gregor believes there may have been prison cells centuries ago.

Toward the easternmost end of the chamber, where the debris is thickest, Cadwyn and Visha can hear a rustling sound, as if something was moving.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 6, 2003)

"Silence!" Visha hisses. "We are not alone here..."

He walks quietly and cautiously towards the eastern edge of the room, searching for the source of the noise, and readying his shortspear as he goes.

Moving Silently (+2), and attempting to get a closer look at whatever it is.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 6, 2003)

Cadwyn readies his +1 nunchakus in anticipation of an iminent attempt of an ambush.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 6, 2003)

Solonir turns to look at Visha, when he hears the druid's warning. 

Solonir casts _mage armor_ on himself and follows Visha.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 7, 2003)

Gideon draws his long sword and follows the druid.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 8, 2003)

With his darkvision, Visha can see ahead of the others. Within the rubbish at the back wall he can see numerous small shapes moving about- more rats. They appear normal at first, but as he advances he can see signs of the plague on them- they are emaciated and covered in boils, and some have the skin rotting off their bones. Some are fleeing the noise, others are looking at the intruders warily. Many are fighting over scraps of food- the weaker ones who are near death are vainly trying to fight off predators.

As the rest of the group follows, Argent's torch throws light onto the scene. Most of the rats flee at the light, digging into junk piles or scuttling through cracks in the wall. Those that stay are obviously diseased and can barely move.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 8, 2003)

"These creatures must be dealt with..." Visha mutters, surveying the creatures. "However, I must have one alive... I will need to study it."

He turns to Gideon. "Though I know you are immune to natural disease, warrior, I would imagine that your... 'divine' protection," He says the word with a sneer, "may not be useful in this situation."

"Well?" Visha then asks, surveying the group. "Do you want to assist in removing these creatures?  Or shall I do it myself?  And if you do... remember that I must have one of the diseased ones, alive and unharmed."

Visha starts casting _flame blade_.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 9, 2003)

"Visha! Everyone, hold on a moment, I ask!" Solonir shouts and walks to the druid. "I agree, the rats must be destroyed and you shall have one for your examinations, but allow me to cast a spell first. We'll soon find out if the plague is magical... This won't take long...", the elf mutters and begins casting a simple spell.

Solonir casts _detect magic_ concentrating first on the weak but alive rats. He will scan the whole cellar if none of the rats attacks the party.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 9, 2003)

Cadwyn readies himself to run interference in case if anything attacks the spellcaster.

OOC: He is ready to attack any rats that might atack or to snatch any missles that might come out at him.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 9, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *Cadwyn readies himself to run interference in case if anything attacks the spellcaster.
> 
> OOC: He is ready to attack any rats that might atack or to snatch any missles that might come out at him. *




OOC: Snarky mode on... yeah. those rats look like good archers.

IC: Gideon huffs at Visha's comment and says "I'm probably the most protected against thier noxious bites and you feel you need to demean me? Are you that antisocial or have I offended you in some capacity? I don't care what you think Visha I'm here to slay rats if that will stop the plague." The Knight picks up a piece of wood that ha can use as a club and proceeds to start "rat pucking" (an old game of seeing how far you can get a rat to fly through the air in one wack.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Gideon_
> *"I'm probably the most protected against thier noxious bites and you feel you need to demean me?"*




"If you had been _listening_," Visha says with a hiss, "then you would realize that I said that you are more than likely _not_ protected from their poison.  I have a hunch that it is not natural in some fashion... and though it may not be magical, I do not know if you will be immune."



> *"Are you that antisocial or have I offended you in some capacity?"*




Visha laughs slightly.

"I am that antisocial."



> *"I don't care what you think Visha I'm here to slay rats if that will stop the plague."*




"You honestly think these rats are the source of the plague?" Visha asks, amused. "No, these creatures have been affected by it, is all... they probably carried it here from the source.  No, I doubt that they are the source."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 10, 2003)

Gideon has not trouble in bashing the diseased rats, since they can barely move.

Solonir, you detect no magic here. It occurs to you (OOC Spellcraft check made) that many magics that could cause poison or disease simply summon the sickness, and are not actual enchantments (ie think _Contagion_, which has an instantaneous duration).


----------



## Zerth (Jul 10, 2003)

Solonir ends his spell. "No sign of magic here. But now I realize, my spell cannot reveal the truth about the origin of the plague. It could still be caused by some foul magic."

The elf nods at Visha. "Let's hope your skills are more helpful."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 10, 2003)

Visha nods. "Yes, let us hope they are..."

He then proceeds to destroy the rats - even the dead ones - with the _flame blade_, kicking one of the live ones that are plague-infested out into the open before he does so.

"Leave that one." Visha says. "That is the one that I will test.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

Gideon will look around for a bucket or something similar to cage the live rat in.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 10, 2003)

"As the geese fly south to escape the biting winter, so too do they must have a place to start from."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 10, 2003)

Gideon finds an old kettle to stick the rat in. It should serve until Visha can get it somewhere more comfortable.

The investigation of the cellar complete, your group heads back upstairs. Everyone regroups in the kitchen to breath the (relatively) fresh air and knock the dust off themselves. As you are taking this short break, you hear the sounds of movement in the foyer, and a voice calls out "Hello in the house! Who's there?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

Gideon will enter the Foyer. "What buisness have you here? This building is under plague restrictions. Turn and leave right now." The holy knight will put his hand on his sword but not pull it out.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 11, 2003)

Standing in the doorway is a somewhat portly, middle aged man with thinning grey hair. He is better-than-average clothes, such as those worn by a merchant or squire. A few feet behind him are three town guards.

The man raises an eyebrow upon hearing Gideon's words. "Yes, I could ask you the same question- my name is Willem Brecht. I ordered the house sealed, along with those others tainted by the plague. As the town guildmaster I have been... co-ordinating things since Sir Lohgin died."

Brecht takes a  few steps inside, and glares back at his men, who hesitantly advance toward the doorway.

"Now, if you would sir, perhaps you can explain to me who you are and why you've forced your way in here?"


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 11, 2003)

OOC: I have a question, did the Duke give us any special kind of identifying paper or badge or anything like that so that his people can know whom we work for?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 11, 2003)

> _William Brecht_
> *"Now, if you would sir, perhaps you can explain to me who you are and why you've forced your way in here?" *




"We have been sent by the Duke of this area." Visha says, appearing behind Gideon. "I suggest you cooperate with us, or you will suffer the Duke's wrath."

"We are here to search for the plague's origin." Visha then says. "I am Visha... you may have heard of me.  I am a bounty hunter.  At the moment, however, I am working for the Duke in this search for the source of the plague."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 11, 2003)

Cadwyn is quite taken back at this statement of Visha's.  No one knows how powerful this man is or could be, and this one just threatened him out of the blue in the Duke's name?  

"Ahem, er... ah... within time there can be the softening of the rock by the force of the water upon it. Then the tree of the ages is sure to take root and to grow.

"Good sir, we were sent by the Duke to investigate the plague that had brought this grand town low. We entered this manor to investigate the source of the plague and had found some shipments in the cellar that had been infested by infected rats. I humbly ask for information that you might know of as to the origins of the shipments and the other routes the shipments take so that we may put an end to this ravager of life."

And with that he casts a quick and wary glance at Visha, but finishes it before there can be any notice of it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 11, 2003)

"I am Lord Gideon De Angeles. Squire Brecht, My companins speak true if somewhat out of turn. We are indeed sent by the Duke to investigate the plague. I am a holy Knight of Hurrian and as such have his grace to pass with out injury from illness. My companions will have Hurrians healing touch if they need it." Gideon relaxes and stands down. "It was I who convinced Sir. Gregor to allow us entry to conduct our investigation."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 11, 2003)

(OOC As agents of the Duke you would have offical seals and a letter and whatnot. I probably should have mentioned that at the beginning, sorry.)

Master Brecht listens to the groups explainations, seemingly satisfied. He then bows and says, "I see. Then I must thank you for your help in this matter, and for the Duke's attention to our plight. I wished merely to see who was disturbing Sir Lohgin's house."

Brecht straightens himself upright. "If there is anything you need of us, please let me know. I can be found either at home, or at my shop at the marketplace."

"We'll leave you now to your task. Also, Gregor's watch is over, you may wish to relieve him if you no longer need his assistance."

Providing that the group has no further questions, Brecht turns and leaves the manor.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 11, 2003)

"Thank you for your assistance Gregor. I would like to some day have so fine a man as you as in my charge." Gideon says and extends his hand to Gregor.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 12, 2003)

"Good sir, can you give us information on where the shipments come from that this manor house recieves and the route they take fromn this house? The information can tell us how the plague is spreading."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 12, 2003)

A bit taken back, Gregor shakes Gideons hand and simply says, "Thank you."

To Cadwyn, Brecht says "Well, I'm the one who keeps all the guild financial records, so that shouldn't be too hard. I'll see had come through around the time the plague started. You don't know what the exact shipment was, do you?" Seeing the group's response, he continues "Well, it shouldn't be too hard to track down..."

Brecht hesitates for a moment, then turns to Gregor and the others and says "You can all go about your business now. Thank you for your help."

Once they have left, he turns back to Cadwyn and says, "Do you think that this outbreak was deliberately done?"


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 13, 2003)

"I am highly suspicious of it being purposefully done. I may be wrong though.

"If we can find the pattern of the shipments and match those shipments with the patter of how the plague broke out, then there may be some sort of correlation."

Turning to Brecht, "I beleieve there are boxes in the cellar. That might have the information you need. Please wait here and I'll retrieve one."

And with that said, Cadwyn turns to renter the celler to look for some sort of shipping manifest on the boxes that contained the rats.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 13, 2003)

"While Cadywn deals with this I would rather search the house some more." Gideon says and turns to search the 2nd floor. "Well met Master Brecht."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 13, 2003)

[OOC Blockader, remember that the original crate with the rats was in one of the pantries. The stuff in the cellar was mostly old rubbish that they were nesting in]

Gideon heads up the main staircase to the second floor (map forthcoming).

What will Visha be doing during this time?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 13, 2003)

"I shall follow you, warrior." Visha says. "It would be best to at least remain in pairs."

Visha then heads up the stairs after Gideon.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 13, 2003)




----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 13, 2003)

The top of the stairs come out into a broad landing that leads to both hallways and a balcony overlooking the foyer. Along the walls of the balcony are minor furnishings such as chairs or small tables. The two doors off the landing lead to closets which hold such things as linens and other supplies.

The landing itself is furnished as a small sitting area, with a settee on the north & south walls. Overlooking the landing is a large stained glass window of a knight on horseback carrying a spear. The white glow emanating from his eyes indicates that this another representation of Jude Lohgin.

[OOC Where to, north or south?]


----------



## Zerth (Jul 13, 2003)

As the party enters the second floor Solonir turns to Gideon. "Maybe we should search the bedrooms first?" He waits for the knight's decision.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 14, 2003)

"Actualy I thought to search the Barracks first. I would leave the family thier privacy as long as I am able, plus doesn't it stand to reason that something brought from outside might come through the Barracks first?" Gideon turns to the South and begins searching.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 14, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *[OOC Blockader, remember that the original crate with the rats was in one of the pantries. The stuff in the cellar was mostly old rubbish that they were nesting in]
> 
> Gideon heads up the main staircase to the second floor (map forthcoming).
> 
> What will Visha be doing during this time? *




A change of plan is in order then. He stops to think for a moment, then heads over to the original crate and prepares to memorise the crate's labels/shipping information.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 14, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"Actualy I thought to search the Barracks first. I would leave the family thier privacy as long as I am able, plus doesn't it stand to reason that something brought from outside might come through the Barracks first?" Gideon turns to the South and begins searching. *




Solonir nods. "As you wish. To barracks we go first if it pleases you, my friend. Although considering the circumstances I don't think we should care much about anyone's privacy. We are here to solve a deadly mystery and must look at every possible direction, even if it's unpleasant."

That said, the elf follows Gideon and gets to work.

Take 20 search in all three rooms.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 14, 2003)

_Cadwyn_

You don't really find any shipping information on the crate (they wouldn't really be labelled in the modern sense)- most likely the were simply purchased from a merchant or passing caravan. Carefully sifting among the debris, you find rinds and skins which indicate that it contained various vegetables.

_Gideon, Solonir, Visha_

Each of the barracks rooms is equipped with bunks and small chests for ten men. Most of the chests contain things like spare weapons, extra clothes, a few coins, and perhaps some personal letters. There is nothing that jumps out.

The armory is combined with an area for weapons practice and exercise. The walls are lined with a variety of weapons, many of them quite well-made. Aside from the racks, however, there is nothing to be found.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 15, 2003)

"Visha, Is is possible that the contagin was spread by a weapon? like a contact poison?" Gideon asks.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 15, 2003)

Visha nods. "That is possible.  However, I don't know if a disease could travel in a similar manner... but it would depend upon what kind of disease it is.  Once I take a look at our captured rodent, I will be able to determine its nature, and I will be able to give you a more definite answer."

Visha then eyes the various personal letters in the chests.  He grabs one at random, and begins reading.  He then quickly motions for the other two to also pick up letters and read them.

[Edit: Clarified exactly what Visha was motioning for the other two to do.]


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 15, 2003)

Cadwyn returns to Gideon to tell him that he's found nothing to help him trace the crates.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 15, 2003)

Solonir takes a letter, sits down and begins to read.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 15, 2003)

Gideon does not pick up anything to read but leaves that to the others. He will take the time to search the room completely. (take 20 on search.)
"I'm sorry for not saying this a moment ago Solonir but our people have a different view of 'respect for the departed' than your people do. I am uncomfortable going through the personal effects of a family. especialy as there are no relatives that we know of who are alive."

"Visha... Who do you think would gain from the Lohgin's deaths? Was there something in the books you read that might lead to a suspect?"


----------



## Zerth (Jul 15, 2003)

After listening what Cadwyn just told Gideon Solonir raises his head. "So there were vegetables in the crate... Maybe they contained the plague and everyone who ate them got sick. As I told earlier the rats gnawed their way in or out of the crate. I think, that the rats came from the cellar as it would be highly unlikely, that sick rats could be shipped inside without anyone noticing. We should definately ask Master Brecht about some recent vegetable shipments..."

Solonir pauses to look at the others. "I have some other suggestions what to do after we are finished here in the manor. We should try to find out everything possible about the Lohgin family, because this had to be a deliberate attack against them. Also, Gregor mentioned some veteran soldiers who fought Canceri had witnessed something like this plague back then. Those must be painful memories, but maybe we could convince them to tell us about those dark times."

The elf continues reading the letters.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 15, 2003)

"There was nothing, warrior, that was worthwhile." Visha says irritably, still reading. "These letters may be our only clue, for now, so I will use them."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 16, 2003)

Going through a single letter requires no more than a moment or two. The letters are generally either love letters or letters to family, from when men were out in the field on various tasks or excusions. No one has any extensive correspondence, and nothing pertinent to the plague jumps out. Solonir does find one letter in which the writer makes reference to his uncle Torran and mentions that he was in the Canceri war.

Cadwyn notices stronger light pouring through the stained glass window as he comes up the stairs- it is late in the afternoon now, and the sun will be setting soon.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 16, 2003)

"Nothing really interesting or suspicious in the letters i read", Solonir says with a sigh and puts the letters away. "I did, however, find something that might be helpful. A man named Torran was related to one of the guards and he is a veteran of the Canceri war."

Solonir stands up and heads north to bedrooms.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 16, 2003)

"As the suin flies away from sister moon, then shall the frogs sing their songs of nature."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 16, 2003)

"I guess there is no getting around it. We need to search the bedrooms." Gideon says walking into the hallway towards the families quarters.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 16, 2003)

"I should have known that there would have been nothing here." Visha says disgustedly, throwing the last letter he read down. "I agree with the warrior - we must now search the other rooms.  There must be _something_ in this place..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 16, 2003)

"Visha please, My name is Gideon." The Warrior says.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 17, 2003)

Solonir searches the master bedroom first.

Take 20 search.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 22, 2003)

_Gideon, Cadwyn, Visha_

Your group fans out and searches the smaller bedrooms. It is readily apparent that Sir Lohgin must have been unmarried. Two of the rooms are obviously not inhabited by anyone- they are clean and well-kept, but appear to be guest rooms. The other two appear to have been used as private rooms by guardsmen, perhaps officers or older veterans. They contain a random assortment of personal goods- clothes, spare weapons, a few coins, a letter or two, etc.

_Solonir_

You spend some time looking through the master bedroom. It rather cluttered- overfurnished, and filled with generations of heirlooms and personal items. You find old clothes, spoiled cosmetics, broken combs, the occasional piece of jewelry, etc. Some of the things here are probably valuable- possibly another reason for the town's concern with people entering the house.

As you are finishing searching the south end of the room, you hear a strange sound behind you- a sort of wet, gurgling cough. Turning, you can see an emaciated figure huddled underneath the bed sheets. You are sure that no one was there before.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 22, 2003)

Solonir turns, surprised. Instinctively, his hand reaches the sword handle, but he makes no further offensive gestures. There's definitely excitement in his voice as he shouts: "Gideon! Others, come quickly!"

The elf is puzzled. _What sort of trickery is this?_ He takes a couple of careful steps closer to the figure asking: "Who are you? How did you appear there?"

If there is no reaction, Solonir will wait for others.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 22, 2003)

Cadwyn is exiting the room he just finished searching and hears the cry. He rushes over to Solonir.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 22, 2003)

"This will not be good." Visha says absent-mindedly, as he dashes after Cadwyn towards where Solonir is.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 22, 2003)

Gideon draws his sword and races to the Elf's aid.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 26, 2003)

The figure in the bed raises a crooked hand, gesturing feebly at Solonir. Its skin is drawn so tight as to appear almost translucent in the setting sun. Its softly wheezes out a few words:

"Help... you must help us... the gate..."

As the others burst through the door, they see Solonir cautiously nearing the bed, and something stirring underneath the sheets.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 26, 2003)

"Solonir we hear a cry. Is all well?" Gideon says then notices the stiring in the sheets.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 26, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"This will not be good." Visha says absent-mindedly, as he dashes after Cadwyn towards where Solonir is. *




There is a sunrise over every night, and a dark curtain falls over every sunrise. Thus, we all stand in both the darkness and the light.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 27, 2003)

Solonir is somewhat relieved at the sight of others, but can't really take is his eyes off the begging figure. _By Keleos! A tortured soul in agony, a ghost of some kind...?_ A strong feeling of pity takes over the elf, his hand slowly slipping away from the sword handle.

"Yes, help you we will, that is why we are here," Solonir speaks in a soft voice. "Now, please, what is this gate you speak of? How can we help?" _This might be pointless, but no reason not to try. Not sure if this - whatever it is - can properly communicate... Better listen carefully, it might speak more, offer more clues..._


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 27, 2003)

The figure on the bed stirs briefly, as if attempting to rise. It continues its raspy, broken monologue; its uncertain whether it even knows that the party is there.

"To close the gate... slay the traitor... please- lift our curse!"

With this last phrase, the figure jerks violently, as if in pain, and vanishes. The sheets fall back in place, and the bed is empty once more.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 28, 2003)

"It is just like I feared, but dared not to mention it earlier" Solonir says with a sad tone in his voice. "I was hoping to find an easier, more mundane explanation, but now there is no doubt the Lohgin family is somehow cursed and the plague must be coming from the same source."

"This will get more and more complicated, I'm afraid. I don't know much about curses myself, the best thing to do might be to find more information about the Lohgin family and try to track down the time of origin of the curse. There must be a way to end it. I wonder, what is the gate, that the ghost spoke of?" Solonir is concentrating, thinking hard. "And a traitor... Maybe this has something to do with the Canceri war?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 28, 2003)

"..." Visha is silent for a moment, contemplating the place where the figure was.

_A curse?  There didn't appear to be anything in the records... then again, why would there have been?  Close the gate, slay the traitor?  Hmph.  There is probably some kind of symbolism involved here..._

"Well?" The dark-kin says, looking around at the others. "This may have something to do with the plague, and it may not..."

He regards Solonir for a moment. "You make far too many assumptions.  Simply because one of the deceased says that they are cursed, does not necessarily mean that they are... they may simply not understand what is happening.  The ignorant would call the plague a curse, for whatever reason... let's not be so hasty in our judgements."


----------



## Zerth (Jul 28, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *He regards Solonir for a moment. "You make far too many assumptions.  Simply because one of the deceased says that they are cursed, does not necessarily mean that they are... they may simply not understand what is happening.  The ignorant would call the plague a curse, for whatever reason... let's not be so hasty in our judgements." *




Solonir looks back at Visha. "You misunderstood me, dark one. True, I may be assuming, but assumptions are the first step towards real knowledge. I would be surprised, though, if the curse and the plague wouldn't be connected. I truely would, but we shall see - we have yet but begun unveiling this mystery."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 28, 2003)

"As far as who may be correct about the curse there is no need to argue. Each of you should work on your theories and if they meet in the middle fine if not fine again. We need to work on finding the cause whatever it may be." Gideon says. He bends down and says a prayer to the Lohgin family. 
"Many of the old families have secrets they keep prehaps this family protected the knowledge of some form of Gate. Where ever it goes or comes from we cannot say right now but if it is the key here we will need to find it as quickly as we can."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 29, 2003)

"A tree starts from an acorn. The acorn spouts and takes root. Through the years the tree grows. Each year the treed drops its leaves when the seasons change. But on the ground one can see the leaves that have been dropped."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 30, 2003)

Ok- you guys have pretty much searched the house by now (you won't find anything major in the bedroom unless you're looking for jewelry to steal). It's close to dark, you've been here much of the day. What's the next move?


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 30, 2003)

Is there some clue that we're missing? 

The only thing I can suggest is that we search the town to see if there's anything else out of the ordinary. I don';t neccessarily mean go door to door, but just patrol it at night and use some sort of signal to alert the others if we come across something.

Or now that I think of it, another thing that could be done is to search out any survivng family memebers and protect them to the best of our ability, until something happens.

Or we could also research the town's history to see if it has anything unusual about it, such as being the spot of an ancient wizard's tower, ruined Druid's grove, dragon lair, that sort of thing.

Added: perhaps we should inquire at the church about cthe family's curse and gates.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 30, 2003)

"It's getting late", Solonir says looking out of a window, "and we are done here. I say, we look for a place to rest for the night and think about how to continue in the morning."

_OOC: Right, we should find out about the history of the Lohgin family and the Canceri war. We know a man named Torran is a war veteran, that's a good place to start. Brecht and brother Albert might be able to tell us more names. I'm sure we can get more information on ghosts and undead at the chapel. We could check Brecht's trade files, even if there isn't probably much there. And I think Visha hasn't examined the rat corpse yet._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 30, 2003)

On the way back out Gideon will examine the portrait with the glowing eyes. Is there any clue to a "gate" in it?


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 30, 2003)

Zerth said:
			
		

> *"It's getting late", Solonir says looking out of a window, "and we are done here. I say, we look for a place to rest for the night and think about how to continue in the morning."
> 
> OOC: Right, we should find out about the history of the Lohgin family and the Canceri war. We know a man named Torran is a war veteran, that's a good place to start. Brecht and brother Albert might be able to tell us more names. I'm sure we can get more information on ghosts and undead at the chapel. We could check Brecht's trade files, even if there isn't probably much there. And I think Visha hasn't examined the rat corpse yet. *




As the bear emerges from hibernation, there is but one thing on his mind and that is salmon.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Solonir_
> *"It's getting late, and we are done here. I say, we look for a place to rest for the night and think about how to continue in the morning."*




"Sleep is for the weak." Visha says flatly. "You three may require rest, but I do not.  I shall send Apropos out for a look around the area, to see if there is anything unusual that can be spotted from above, while I take a look at the rat.  If anything urgent happens, you will be woken."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 1, 2003)

There are no gate motifs in the pictures.

Your group exits the manor and heads down the steet to the Ashvan Hostel, the town's only inn. There is plenty of room for either individual rooms or doubling up (your choice). Dinner is excellent and reasonably priced. As the evening runs on, townspeople will filter in and out of the common room, socializing and drinking. There do not appear to be any other travellers in the hostel.

If anyone has anything else they wish to do during the evening, let me know, otherwise I'll be assuming everyone eventually goes to sleep. If there's anything special about sleeping arrangements (watches, whatever), let me know.

The rat is barely alive. Visha's examination doesn't reveal anything new about the plague. Aside from it's disease the rat seems to be normal, like any other rat found in the countryside.

Apropos begins scouting the outside area- when does Visha want him to return?


----------



## Zerth (Aug 1, 2003)

Solonir goes straight to a room after eating. As an elf, he needs only four hours trance and meditation, and after that he'll keep watch for the rest of the night.

_OoC: Gideon and Cadwyn could split the first four hours in watch, when Solonir is meditating?_

_Edit: OoC - Solonir prepares the same spells for tomorrow except swapped endure elements for detect secret doors._


----------



## Blockader7 (Aug 1, 2003)

Cadwyn'll take first watch.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 1, 2003)

Where are these watches being kept? The bedrooms, or the common room? Or somewhere outside in the town itself?


----------



## Zerth (Aug 1, 2003)

"We need only one double room, because only two of us are sleeping/in trance at the same time. That is, if nobody insists having a separate room." Solonir has no intention leaving the inn itself. He'll keep watch in the bedroom, checking up the common room occasionally. "Our arrival must have been noticed around the town and the local thieves might go after the wealthy men the Duke sent."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 1, 2003)

"Pish tosh. I'm sleeping in my own room and feel no need for a guard." Gideon will say on the idea of sharing a room and standing guard. "This town has had a great deal of pain lately and I see no need to further the townspeople's feeling of strangeness by setting up a guard in thier inn." He turns and goes into his room. "Good night gentlemen."


----------



## Zerth (Aug 1, 2003)

Whispering to Cadwyn after Gideon left: "He's a good man, but way too trusting. Luckily he has us watching his back."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 3, 2003)

[ OOC- I am going to wait another day or so to see if Visha wants to do anything else, otherwise we are going to fast-forward to morning ]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 4, 2003)

*OoC:* Sorry I haven't posted in awhile, my access is very limited and my DSL connection got hit by lightning the other day, so... again, sorry!

Apropos will preferably search until it gets light enough that he would be easily spotted by someone on the ground.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 5, 2003)

Cadwyn eventually finishes his watch, and Solonir takes his place. The night is quiet. The rat finally dies sometime after midnight and Visha resigns himself to a few hours' tossing and turning in bed.

An hour or so before dawn, Visha is awakened by the sound of scratching at his window. He sees Apropos' leg; the bird must actually land on the roof of the building due to its size. Letting him in, Visha can tell that the hawk is in an agitated state- it has spotted something that it does not like (OOC a Speak with Animals spell is still required to converse with animal companions).


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 7, 2003)

(ok- I know GW is probably still having modem troubles, so I'm going to assume he at least grabs Solonir before running out to check on anything. Blockader is out of town for the week I think, and Gideon is asleep. So I'm going to hold off on the next event for another day or so to let people decide what they'd like to do. If everyone is still at the inn, that's fine, I can work things either way.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 7, 2003)

*OoC:* Actually, I've been waiting for the next day.  I didn't have _Speak with Animals_ prepared for yesterday, so I need to wait for the next day to talk to Apropos.

Sorry that I didn't post something to that effect.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 7, 2003)

(OOC- ok, gotcha. If you're waiting for the next day than something will be happening first. For simplicity's sake, those of you who cast spells can go ahead and redo your lists, that way we don't have to worry about casting spells, then preparing and subtracting what's been cast.

Also this is a good time for everyone to update their sheets and move them to the rogue's gallery thread, please).

It is barely dawn- the sky in the east is graying with light. Solonir is the only one awake in the building, and he hears it first- a distant crash followed by a muted scream. Hoofbeats thunder the hostel, and he can hear men yelling in the street.

Going to the window, Solonir sees several men on horseback, ragged looking and in mismatched armor. They are charging their horses up and down the street, yelling and attacking house- throwing rocks through windows, that sort of thing. Several of the men are carrying torches.

By this time, there is enough noise in the street for everone to have woken up.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 7, 2003)

*OoC:* Just for future reference, I've got a _ring of sustenance_, so I only need to sleep for two hours a day.  Unless that doesn't count for a spellcaster, in which case, just ignore me.  But I thought it would be a good idea to bring it up, as Visha might not've been asleep.  Not a big deal, but just thought I should tell you for future reference. 

"What are those fools doing!" Visha hisses, rising fully-clothed, minus armor, and rushing to window.  He grabs his shortspear. "It is a pity that this could be related to the plague... otherwise I would be paid for dealing with these buffoons.  Come, Apropos." He motions to the dire hawk.

He looks to Solonir. "Shall we?  The least we can do is capture one alive, and procure information from him." Without waiting for a response, he heads outside quickly, Apropos behind him.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 8, 2003)

_Keleos! What madness is this?_ Solonir casts _mage armor_ and turns away from the window when Visha arrives.

"I'm with you!", Solonir shouts wielding his bow. He runs to the street after Visha.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 8, 2003)

Gideon dreams of riding a pegasus through storm clouds.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 9, 2003)

(Nice try, bub...  I said the noise had woken everyone up. Though if you want to go back to sleep, then that's up to you)...

The scene on the street is one of chaos. On this end of town a dozen or so riders are visible- they are weilding torches, spooking livestock and chasing down peasants. Loose horses, chickens and pigs are everywhere, and several houses are burning.

From the other side of the street, guards in sleeping clothes or hastily-donned armor are running to engage the horsemen.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 9, 2003)

Visha walks calmly into the center of the road.  He then begins walking towards the riders calmly, with purpose.

"Who dares disturb me?" He asks in a loud voice. "Do you not know who resides here?  It is I, Visha, the Dark Hunter!  You will pay for disturbing me... oh yes, you shall..."

He then turns to Apropos. "Destroy them." He points to the riders, and nods.

"You shall pay for your insolence!" He cries, his voice as calm as his emotionless face. "Death comes in the form of the grim figure bearing lethal poison and barbed spear!  Are you prepared to meet the reaper?  For he comes upon you now, ringing the black soundless bell that signifies your death!"

*OoC:* And _that_, boys and girls, is how you intimidate... this is an intimidation attempt.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 9, 2003)

(OOC While no one's likely to notice during combat, ordinarily I wouldn't go around proclaiming that you have poisons...  )

Here's how we'll be working combat... everyone post what they'll be doing, I'll then post the results. Initiative rolls will be coming as soon as I know who is in- I'll also include the numbers that were rolled. Currently, you have the equivalent of a surprise round agains the bandits since they haven't really noticed you yet (though they're about to notice Visha!)

I generally run narrative-style combat, but I can come up with a map if that is the way people would prefer things.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 9, 2003)

*OoC:* Oops!  Forgot about that.  I got a little carried away... and yes, if you were wondering, I am suicidal... 

Visha stops walking towards them. "Hmm..." He muses to himself. "Perhaps there is a better way to handle this."

He then starts casting...

Casting _Entangle_, getting as many of the riders as possible.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 9, 2003)

Solonir moves to the street, staying near the druid. He takes an arrow, aims at the closest rider who's not in melee, and lets fly.

_These thugs will soon find out this town isn't so defenseless as they assume._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 9, 2003)

Gideon in just a pair of breeches and boots storms out of the hostel. His shield, sword and holy symbol his only equipment. Those who can see him see a massive scar running from his collarbone to his naval in the shape of a jagged sword. He also has a gold nipple-ring in his left nipple

"Father of the Storm. Grant your chosen victory." He will attack the closest rider.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 12, 2003)

_Surprise Round_

Visha's speech gives the nearest riders pause- the sight of an inhuman-looking man threatening doom clearly gets their attention. Solonir also gets a few cautious looks; it is obvious that these men have little experience with elves.

*(Visha: 14 roll + 4 Intimidate + 2 circumstance bonus = 20)*

The momentary pause is broken by the twang of Solonir's bow. An arrow flies into the shoulder of one of the riders; unfortunately, his grimy chain cuirass deflects much of the force.

*(Solonir: 17 to hit, 5 points damge)*

Gideon advances toward the wounded rider and prepares to strike him with his longsword.

Initiatives:
Gideon - 15
Solonir - 11
Visha - 10
horsemen - 8

_First Round_

Gideon's sword cuts into the wounded rider, leaving a blood gash in his side. The rider growls in pain and sways in his saddle.

*(Gideon: 16 to hit, 6 points of damage)*

Seeing that Gideon has the horseman engaged, Solonir unleashes another arrow against one of the incoming bandits. 
The arrow strikes deep into the rider's side.

(note- I extrapolated this action based on what the others were doing, let me know if you want to change it).

*(Solonir: 14 to hit, 7 points of damage)*

Knowing that he must avoid entangling Gideon within his spell, Visha aims at the central group of riders. Vines, creepers, and even grass leap toward the riders. Of the central four horses within the spell's area, three become entangled. The fourth spends a moment disentagling itself, preventing the rider from advancing- for now.

The rider in melee with Gideon swings a longsword at him, but misses. The rider shot by Solonir rides toward him and attacks with a battle axe, but also misses.

The riders are now dispersed as follows: one each is in melee combat with Gideon and Solonir. One has just gotten out of the entangled area, and there is another nearby who was not in the spell's area. Three are entangled. The other five are engaged with the town guards further down the street.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 12, 2003)

Solonir's actions for the second round:

Drop the bow (free action), draw longsword & swing at the rider, who attacked. I'm using Combat Expertise to boost my AC by 2, taking -2 penalty to the attack roll. My AC should be 10 + 4 dex + 2 items + 4 mage armor +2 expertise +1 dodge = 23. Attack 8 - 2 = +6.

_OOC: Looks like the DM forgot Apropos..._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 12, 2003)

Gideon will take the 1st bandit out. he will then move to intercept any one trying to harm Visha.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 12, 2003)

"..."

Visha is silent as he observes his work for a small moment, before he begins casting another spell, all the while looking intently at the guard who managed to unentangle himself from his spell.

Casting _Summon Swarm_, bats, at the rider who freed himself.


Apropos will attack the guard who wasn't in the spell's effect.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 13, 2003)

_Round Two_

Initiatives:
Apropos - 18
Gideon - 15
Solonir - 11
Visha - 10
horsemen - 8

Apropos swoops down on the rider heading toward Visha. He hits with both claws, pulling away chunks of the rider's shoulders.

*(Apropos: 14 and 16 to hit, damage 4 and 5)*

Gideon swings at his opponent, but narrowly misses.

*(Gideon: rolled 10 to hit)*

Solonir deftly changes weapons and just manages to strike a glancing blow to the horseman before him.

*(Solonir: rolled 14 to hit, 5 points damage)*

Visha summons a swarm of bats upon the horseman who escaped entanglement, but the spell takes extra time to complete. In the meantime he steels himself for incoming attacks.

*(Visha: casting a full-round spell, and I just now noticed that there is no "casting defensively" in 3.5. Also, the spell's duration is based on how long you wish to concentrate, so be sure to state that next round when it is completed.)*

The three riders who are entangled are still unable to free their mounts. The rider who freed himself from the plants attacks Visha with his longsword, slashing one of his arms. Fortunately, Visha is able to maintain concentration during the spell.

*(Visha takes 4 points of damage, but rolled a 14 on Concentration vs. a DC of 12)*

The rider who had not yet advanced now rides up to Solonir to assist his companion, taking a flanking position. Both riders miss with their weapons.

Gideon's opponent hits with his longsword this time, but succeeds in little more than drawing blood.

*(Gideon takes 3 points of damage)*


----------



## Zerth (Aug 13, 2003)

Solonir strikes the same rider again with his longsword (again using 2 points BA to Expertise). After attacking, Solonir tumbles (tumble +9) away from the two riders moving close to Gideon and Visha. If possible, he tries to pick a position, that would prevent the riders from flanking any of us.

_OOC: Casting defensively is still possible in 3.5. PHB page 140, under "Casting on the Defensive"._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 13, 2003)

Gideon looks at the scratch and remarks "Nice hit. Good thing it's your last." He slashes down with his longsword.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 14, 2003)

_Just a few more moments..._

Continuing casting, defensively if possible, and concentrating on maintaining the swarm once completed.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 16, 2003)

> OOC: Casting defensively is still possible in 3.5. PHB page 140, under "Casting on the Defensive".




(OOC So it does, thanks! I didn't see the DC listed on the Concentration skill description & assumed that the listing was correct. I'm glad I traded in my old, error-ridden books for a set of books with completely different errors...)

_Round Three_

Apropos - 18
Gideon - 15
Solonir - 11
Visha - 10
horsemen - 8

Apropos scratches the same rider (the one attacking Visha) across the cheek.

*(Apropos: 10 and 19 to hit, 4 points damage)*

Gideon thrusts his sword through his opponent's chest, knocking the man off his horse. He is bleeding profusely and appears to be unconcious.

*(Gideon: 14 to hit, 9 points of damage)*

Solonir leaps to the side of the horsemen and swings his blade at his primary opponent. He catches the man off-guard and the sword bites deeply into the rider's neck, all but severing the head. The rider slumps back on his horse, dead. Solonir then leaps backward again, landing between Gideon and Visha.

*(Solonir: 27 to hit, natural 19 w/ confirmed critical, 18 points damage)*

From near the overgrown vegetation a black cloud appears, approaching the bandit attacking Visha. Hundreds of bats swarm over both horse and rider, scratching and distracting them. The rider, for his part, vainly swings his sword at the swarm.

The remaining rider, who had been next to Solonir, grimly looks at the bodies of his comrades. He then spurs his horse south along the road, riding out of town.

The three riders who have been entangled continue to struggle to free themselves.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 16, 2003)

"Apropos!" Visha calls. "After that one!" He points to the one that is escaping.

Maintaining concentration on the swarm.


Apropos' strategy will hopefully be to dismount or otherwise immobilize the one that is running.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 16, 2003)

With a smirk Solonir attacks the rider, who is pestered by the swarm.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 19, 2003)

(sorry guys.. Some how I missed the last few posts!)

Gideon attempts to grap the reigns of the horse and calm the horse down.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 20, 2003)

_Round Four_

Apropos - 18
Gideon - 15
Solonir - 11
Visha - 10
horsemen - 8

Apropos takes wing after the fleeing rider and swoops down on him, striking with one claw. The rider flinches but continues on his way.

*(Apropos: 12 and 17 to hit, 2 points damage)*

Gideon approaches the horse and calms it quickly. With the rider distracted by the bats, the horse naturally follows his lead.

*(Gideon: 17 roll  + 11 Handle Animal = 28)*

Solonir leaps forward next to him and strikes at the fighter with his sword. His sword bites deeply into the rider's chest, and he slumps on the horse, dead.

*(Solonir: 18 to hit, 10 points damage)*

Visha maintains his concentration on the swarm (do you want to send it at a new target?)

One of the entangled riders finally manages to free himself. He breaks east, between buildings and into some fields. The other two are still trapped.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 20, 2003)

"After him!" Visha yells to the swarm, pointing for the man who escaped the entangling plantgrowth.

Maintaining concentration on swarm.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 20, 2003)

Gideon will mount the horse and attack the Bandit who got loose from the entangle


----------



## Zerth (Aug 20, 2003)

Solonir moves to engage one of the still entangled riders. He tries to grapple the rider and pull him off the horse.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 25, 2003)

_Round Five_

Apropos - 18
Gideon - 15
Solonir - 11
Visha - 10
horsemen - 8

Apropos attempt to unseat the southernmost rider, but fails.

*(Apropos rolled a 7 on his Str check vs the horseman's Ride check result of 12)*

Gideon mounts a horse and charges the fleeing bandit. He narrowly hits the man, slicing a wide but shallow cut down his back.

*(Gideon: 14 to hit, 8 points damage)*

Solonir recovers his bow and trains it on the two remaining bandits in the entagled area.

Visha's swarm of bats fly after the bandit in the field. They fly past Gideon and begin to surround the bandit, but do no damage.

The last two bandits are still entangled in the vines.

The bandit in the field drops to his knees, trying to fend of the bats. He curls up on the ground and screams, "I give! Mercy! Please spare me!"

The bandit riding south draws a dagger and throws it at Apropos. He misses, and his dagger sails somewhere to his left. He looks ahead and sees a figure approaching....

Having risen early, Cadwyn had gone for a walk south of town. As he is returning, he sees a ragged looking warrior riding hard toward him. He sees Apropos make a pass at the man, but miss. Columns of smoke can be seen trickling above the horizon.

*(Cadwyn's initiative is 24, so he will act first next round)*


----------



## Zerth (Aug 25, 2003)

_OOC: I don't want to risk being entangled so change the previous action to move where he dropped the bow and pick it up._

After retrieving his bow Solonir stands guard near the entangled riders. He speaks to them in cold, demanding voice: "Don't even think about it. When the spell's duration ends, you _will_ drop your weapons and dismount." Pointing at the two dead bandits with his sword the elf continues: "Or suffer the same fate as your foolish companions."

_OOC: Intimidate check._


----------



## Blockader7 (Aug 25, 2003)

Cadwyn pulls out his rope and grappling hook and prepares to use it against the rider, anticipating the path he'll take.




OOC: In essence I'm preparing to throw the rope around the rider so I can pull him off the horse. 

Or better yet, is there something I can hook the grappling hook to on the other side of the path at the rider's chest level so I can have a chance at knocking the rider off the horse? If not I'll just go ahead and try to wrap the rope arounbd the rider. I'm trying to use a non lethal means of stopping him.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 25, 2003)

Gideon rides after the bandit. at the next opportunity he will attack.


----------



## Blockader7 (Aug 25, 2003)

OOC: On second thought I'm going to change my tactic to just jump up and attempt to kick him off the horse, pulling my punch so I'll do only subdual damage. I am wearing my .*Ring Of Jumping*


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 29, 2003)

_Round Six_

Cadwyn - 24
Apropos - 18
Gideon - 15
Solonir - 11
Visha - 10
horsemen - 8

Cadwyn leaps up at the rider and grabs him, but is unable to pull him down. He lands on his feat behind the rider as the horse gallops south.

*(Cadwyn: 14 to hit, 8 + 3 Dex = 11 to trip, defeated by rider's skill check of 16.)*

Apropos wheels about and flies to catch up with the horse. Because the horse is riding full-out, the hawk looses ground each time he attempts and attack.

Gideon mounts his horse and takes off after the rider heading south. He gains some slight ground, but both horses are running at a full gallop, and the chase could take some time.

Solonir trains his bow on the two entangled riders, who look suitably subdued by his threats. They stop their struggles and lie meekly among the vines.

Visha's bats continue to attack the bandit in the field, inflicting minor bite damage. Their victim is curled up in the field, desperately attempting to fend them off. Further into town, Visha can see that most of the other riders have been dispersed, although he cannot tell how the guards fared.

Suddenly, a loud clamor sounds out from the other end of town- someone is frantically ringing the church bells.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 29, 2003)

*OoC:* Sorry about not posting, don't know how I missed the new round.

Visha ceases concentration on the bats, the swarm dispersing.

"Damn." He says simply. "This is rather irritating.  Why the hell are the bells ringing?"

He heads off in that direction at a swift pace. "Keep them there!" He yells to Solonir as he goes. "We'll want to keep them alive for questioning."

Moving as far and as fast as possible in the direction of the church.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 29, 2003)

"Dash it all!" Gideon yells and pulls the horse around to start charging full tilt to the church bells.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 29, 2003)

_I hope they are ringing the bells just to alarm the town...  _

"I'll follow you as soon as I can!" Solonir shouts back to Visha as the druid is running toward the chapel.

Noticing that the attack by the horsemen has been successfuly thwarted, Solonir tries to get some of the local guards to take over watching the two subdued riders. If noone comes he will stay with the riders, but he tries to follow Visha to the chapel as soon as he is able to do so without letting the prisoners escape.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Sep 1, 2003)

I still need Cadwyn's next action...


----------



## Blockader7 (Sep 1, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> I still need Cadwyn's next action...




I ready my crossbow and take a bead on the rider.


----------

